# Top tank mini replacement glass



## bloo (25/4/16)

Hi all
I'm looking for top tank mini replacement glass 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/16)

bloo said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking for top tank mini replacement glass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Here you go @bloo 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1445

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bloo (26/4/16)

Thanks! U're a life saver! ... I found out the hard way that the subtank glass and top tank glass are not interchangeable! But will go down to trusty vape king today!  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

